# Will the market hit 6000 by Christmas?



## tronic72 (18 December 2007)

This post owes it's origins to Mint Man's original "7000" post but given the current state of affairs, I thought it would be interesting to see what you guys (and gals) think Santa NOW has in store for us.

Interestingly, in the "7000" post, the majority or members predicted that the market wouldn't get to 7000.


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2007)

I think below 6000 should of been an option


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 December 2007)

I LOVE LAMP


----------



## powerkoala (18 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I LOVE LAMP




what lamp ???
maybe now is time to buy TORCH...


----------



## prawn_86 (18 December 2007)

There you go YT


----------



## Mazrox (18 December 2007)

Ah - YT!

You made me smile on a sorry old day!

All the best to everyone...

Maz


----------



## lamot1 (18 December 2007)

I think 6500 is about right after the encouraging signs of this afternoon's recovery and with a bit of luck, a positive lead from Wall St and base metal prices firming.


----------



## Junior (18 December 2007)

Yeah i'm across 6500....I think we'll finish up at 6550.


----------



## explod (18 December 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> I think below 6000 should of been an option




Me too, the news coming out of the United Kingdom (property falls) overnight will send a further spook through all the markets and we are with them.  The Centro thingo will put up question marks on others who have followed the popular foray into US with ???? finance.,,  some end of year reports due in US also......... so ASX will get very nervous as this week unfolds.

And as they rush the gate it can become rediculous.   CNP at one stage got below 50cents, what a trade for those (grave walker overs) tonight unloading this mornings buys,


----------



## tronic72 (23 December 2007)

explod said:


> Me too, the news coming out of the United Kingdom (property falls) overnight will send a further spook through all the markets and we are with them.  The Centro thingo will put up question marks on others who have followed the popular foray into US with ???? finance.,,  some end of year reports due in US also......... so ASX will get very nervous as this week unfolds.
> 
> And as they rush the gate it can become rediculous.   CNP at one stage got below 50cents, what a trade for those (grave walker overs) tonight unloading this mornings buys,




Where's the logic in that?? Property prices are usually out of sync with the share market. If people start loosing their money on property where do you think they will start putting it???


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2007)

tronic72 said:


> Where's the logic in that?? Property prices are usually out of sync with the share market. If people start loosing their money on property where do you think they will start putting it???



That's presuming a normal(?) economic cycle AKA the economic clock. However ALL assets are currently overvalued in sync... unusual.

Where's the value?


----------



## Logique (23 December 2007)

A no brainer with only Monday's trading ahead of us. 

On Monday it looks like adding around 100 pts or so and finishing around 6400, a nice Christmas present for everyone. Nice to see a poll where the majority got it wrong, but a few days ago when it looked a lot worse, I might have voted with them.


----------



## tronic72 (23 December 2007)

Logique said:


> A no brainer with only Monday's trading ahead of us.
> 
> On Monday it looks like adding around 100 pts or so and finishing around 6400, a nice Christmas present for everyone. Nice to see a poll where the majority got it wrong, but a few days ago when it looked a lot worse, I might have voted with them.




Hmm your vote is too late to0 count! (cheeky). Must admit I wasn't game to call it in the middle of the drop.

Hope you are right about the "Christmas Present" as I bought back in while the blood was in the streets and need to get some of the blood I lost in the days prior.

Happy Christmas.


----------



## Nyden (23 December 2007)

tronic72 said:


> Hmm your vote is too late to0 count! (cheeky). Must admit I wasn't game to call it in the middle of the drop.
> 
> Hope you are right about the "Christmas Present" as I bought back in while the blood was in the streets and need to get some of the blood I lost in the days prior.
> 
> Happy Christmas.




Yes, may the Market Fates bestow their bounty onto us come Monday 
Ideally in the commodities sector, cough cough.


----------



## stockwhizben (23 December 2007)

Yeah it better go up 100 - 120 monday and better not be just 50 or 60 and reasons given like oh its the last day before Christmas and trading was light. I want the full impact of US rise to be reflected in our market Monday. No mucking around. *fingers crossed*
need to recoup losses


----------

